# Mountain Beverages - Brockville Ontario acl bottle



## RCO (Apr 16, 2019)

there is a collector from Brockville Ontario who has a table at the bottle show in Toronto . he had this bottle on his table and it was very reasonably priced , good condition and I had never seen one before so I bought it . 

its for " Mountain Beverages " bottled by Brockville Beverages Ltd - Brockville Ont , contents 10 oz 

my book lists it as being from the 60's era 


I haven't seen this bottle before although I have seen a green bottle from this company .


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2019)

here is a picture of the green bottle which I had saved at some point , not the same bottle , for mountain dry . mystery is what does a mountain have to do with Brockville ? isn't any mountains nearby or in the town


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 16, 2019)

I like the red and white label on a green bottle, the mountains scene stands out better than the clear glass one. Both bottles are cool!  Its good to know that the drink was "scientifically treated" LOL


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2019)

bottle-bud said:


> I like the red and white label on a green bottle, the mountains scene stands out better than the clear glass one. Both bottles are cool!  Its good to know that the drink was "scientifically treated" LOL



a lot of the acl bottles that I have used red and white ink , it seems to be a very common combination here , few used other colours , a few used blue / white , blue / yellow but red and white are most common 


I still can't figure out the connection between Brockville and Mountains , only nearby mountains would be in upper NY state and there not like the mountains in western north America


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 16, 2019)

That's a new one for me as well, I'll have to keep my eyes out for one.  I think the mountains were used to evoke cold and glacial purity, same reason there are often pictures of mountains on bottled water labels today.  I doubt the company had any real connection with any mountains, certainly not mountains which look like that.


----------



## RCO (Apr 17, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a new one for me as well, I'll have to keep my eyes out for one.  I think the mountains were used to evoke cold and glacial purity, same reason there are often pictures of mountains on bottled water labels today.  I doubt the company had any real connection with any mountains, certainly not mountains which look like that.




that would make sense , there is another bottle from Ontario called " cold spring " so perhaps this one was trying to make such a connection 

when I had seen the green bottle a couple years back I wondered if it was a mountain dew imitation as the green bottle looks similar to mountain dew . but the white bottle looks nothing like a mountain dew bottle 

I'm pretty sure the bottles not common as I had never seen one before , is a few others ( from other Ontario bottlers )  in this same design from the 60's that aren't easy to find even though there not that old


----------



## RCO (Apr 17, 2019)

saw this bottle on ebay , seems there are some bottles in this style I haven't seen before . this one is from Halifax NS but its very similar to the Brockville bottle , same bottle and colour , but for " Evangeline beverages "  . oddly bottled for " Seven Up Maritimes ltd "  



https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SCARCE-1960...697442?hash=item23ba5fd2e2:g:7-sAAOSwf0RcslGV


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 17, 2019)

Evangeline was bottled by 7Up?  Never knew that.  I wonder if they took over the brand later or if they were always associated.  Or I guess it's possible that it was a franchise bottling for another local franchised brand?  I wouldn't have thought that 7Up would be okay with that though.  I don't remember seeing that design of bottle before but I'm not surprised that it's a generic one.  Looks pretty similar to the other Dominion designs from that era.


----------



## RCO (Apr 18, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Evangeline was bottled by 7Up?  Never knew that.  I wonder if they took over the brand later or if they were always associated.  Or I guess it's possible that it was a franchise bottling for another local franchised brand?  I wouldn't have thought that 7Up would be okay with that though.  I don't remember seeing that design of bottle before but I'm not surprised that it's a generic one.  Looks pretty similar to the other Dominion designs from that era.




don't think Evangeline was a 7 up product , perhaps that local bottler got the rights for it eventually , 

the design is a generic design , several other bottles from Ontario in this shape , most aren't easy to find though , mostly from small local bottlers for brands that weren't that common


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice!...same style as my Nipigon Beverage's...I have bottless in that style from Manitoba, Sask, Alberta and BC. 
It would be neat to see how many bottles in that style are out there!


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2019)

definitely used by a few different bottlers in Ontario and Quebec , some are clear and others green . have a couple different ones here . widely used style in Ontario but mostly by smaller bottlers in small cities /towns 

have these ones , Boorman's Peterboro  ( only seen a clear bottle ) , Cormacks  Ginger Ale - Parry Sound (lasted into the late 60's or 70's but hard one to find )  , Hinds Beverages - Orillia ( green and clear )  

also there is a clear and green bottle for "Walkers Beverages - Orangeville , a green bottle for Sundial beverages -  Aurora  ( is very hard to find ) . at least 1 from Quebec " Amico beverages " from Lachute   . sure there is  at least a few others I haven't yet seen


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2019)

here is a picture of the Walkers Orangeville clear and a damaged green bottle I actually found here a few years ago , don't seem to have a picture of a none broken green one but seen them a few times over the years


----------



## RCO (Apr 28, 2019)

just saw this bottle on ebay , is an amber version of this design of bottle .  this bottle is from Quebec . for " old English Ginger Beer " crystal spring bottling works - Waterloo Quebec . 

never seen it before , in fact never seen this design of bottle in amber 



https://www.ebay.ca/itm/beautiful-A...258971?hash=item5d8a8a029b:g:c3MAAOSwUR9cbW~V


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 28, 2019)

You know I don't think I've ever seen any generic design in amber.  Very few smaller bottlers even had an amber bottle in Canada.  That one's definitely new for me as well.


----------



## RCO (Apr 28, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> You know I don't think I've ever seen any generic design in amber.  Very few smaller bottlers even had an amber bottle in Canada.  That one's definitely new for me as well.



definitely was not expecting to find this bottle in amber , agree can't think of a generic design bottle in amber . although there is a number of amber bottles mostly used for ginger beer . this bottle is definitely unusual and I've never seen it before , no idea how rare it is but some of these bottles are hard to come by


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2019)

there is also a bottle in this style from Nanaimo British Columbia for Nanaimo Bottling , have seen bottles from them before but not this bottle 





https://www.ebay.ca/itm/223382758579?ul_noapp=true


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2019)

same seller also has one from Kamloops BC " hub city " bottle , have seen it before 




https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Hub-City-Ka...757826?hash=item3402a661c2:g:HRgAAOSwijZcS4j7


----------

